#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Enlance tl-wa5210g 2.4ghz 10km passando 3mb

## tecnologyb

Galera Acabei de fechar um enlance 10km sem barreiras com visada 100% e apontamento 100% Passando 3MB 
com TPLINK TL-WA5210G 2.4GHZ
Qual melhor antena para ampliar para mais distancia? Antena Grade ou Offset ?

----------


## reirox

Só com o cpe? Se for acho q uma de grade ja resolve, e se for o caso deixar em banda b, q pelo menos 8 megas vai sem problemas.

----------


## ronei10

2.4mhz não eh recomendado para enlaçe nesta distancia.

----------


## 1929

já que optou por fazer o ptp com 2.4, o melhor seria uma antena offset. Só não espera o mesmo desempenho que se fosse em 5.8, não pela distância mas pelos problemas inerentes ao 2.4.

----------


## tecnologyb

Coloquei duas Cpe 2.4 GHZ frontal estou pensado colocar duas antena 25dbi de grade cada ponto para ver se vai mais distante ou duas offset provisóriamente depois atualizo para 5.8Ghz os dois dispositivos.

----------


## sphreak

Já que optou por 2.4ghz coloca duas grades MM2425 da Aquario!



Dependendo da configuração que fizer ele pode chegar a 500mW e mais essa antena de 25 dbi, teoricamente em 10km poderá chegar com sinal -45dBm... rodaria em tese 54Mbps nesse rádio aí... 
Tem que ver só a questão da poluição, escolher o melhor canal e de repente fazer uma análise para uma possível instalação em polarização horizontal. (Polarização vertical é a mais usada)

----------

